# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إنه اليقين

## ربا

وقف سائل على أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:فقال للحسن أو الحسين:اذهب إلى أمك فقل لها تركت عندك ستتة دراهم فهات منها درهما فذهب ثم رجع فقال:قالت:إنما تركت ستتة دراهم للدقيق،فقال علي:لايصدق إيمان عبد حتى يكون بما في يد الله أوثق منه بما في يده،قل لها :ابعثي بالستة دراهم فبعثت بها إليه فدفعها للسائل قال :فما حل حبوته حتى مر به رجل معه جمل يبيعه فقال علي:بكم الجمل؟قال بمائة وأربعين درهما فقال علي:اعقله على أن نؤجرك بثمنه شيئا،فعقله الرجل ومضى،ثم أقبل رجل فقال لمن هذا البعير؟فقال علي:لي فقال:أتبيعه؟قال نعم قال:بكم ؟قال بمائتي درهم قال :قد ابتعته قال :فأخذ البعير وأعطاه المائتين فأعطى الرجل الذي أراد أن يؤخره مائة وأربعين درهما وجاء بستين درهما إلى فاطمة رضي الله عنها فقالت ماهذا؟ قال هذا ماوعدنا الله على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم(من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها)

----------


## سليم عبدالمالك

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هويدامحمد

*أعظم زاد للسائر إلى الله عز وجل اليقين بالله، فهو المثبت على صراط الله حتى يلقى العبد ربه، فإذا ادلهمت الخطوب، واحلولك الظلام، وعبست في وجهك الأيام، تصدى لذلك اليقين بالله، فصار الحزن فرحاً، والضيق سعة، والعسر يسراً. فأعظم باليقين للمؤمن من دواء، وأنعم به من شفاء.
*


*اليقين هو خُلق أنبياء الله وعباده الصالحين، رفع الله به درجاتهم، وكفَّر به خطيئاتهم، وأوجب لهم الحب منه والرضوان، والصفح من لدنه والغفران، إنه اليقين بالله الذي وقف معه نبي الله آدم أبو البشرية جمعاء، وقف عليه الصلاة والسلام في موقف أليم إذ أحس بالذنب في حق ربه الكريم، وقد بدت له سوءته، فطفق هو وزوجه يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة، وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى [طه:121] ، فجاءه اليقين بالله فنادى ربه وناجاه، فغفر الله ذنبه، وستر عيبه وكفَّر خطيئته، هذا اليقين الذي دخل به يونس بن متى عليه السلام بطن الحوت في ظلمات ثلاث، لا يراه إلا الله، ولا يطلع على خبيئة قلبه من الآلام والحسرات سوى الله، فناداه وناجاه، وتقرب إليه جل في علاه، فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ [الأنبياء:87] ، فناداه بهذا النداء وكله يقين بأن الله سيرحمه، وناجاه بهذه النجوى وكله يقين بأن الله سيلطف به، فأخرجه الله من الظلمات إلى رحمة فاطر الأرض والسماوات، هذا اليقين الذي وقف به أيوب عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام، وقد أصابه الضر والبلوى، وعظُمت عليه الشكوى، فنادى ربه جل وعلا، فناداه وناجاه بقلب لا يعرف أحداً سواه، ففرج الله عز وجل كربه، ونفسَّ همه وغمه، ورد عليه ما افتقده.
هذا اليقين الذي وقف به الأنبياء والمرسلون في أشد الشدائد، وأعظم المكائد، فكان الله عز وجل بهم رحيماً، وبحالهم عليماً، ففرج عنهم الخطوب، وأزال عنهم الهموم والكروب.
وقف موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام البحر أمامه والعدو وراءه ومعه أمة خرجت ذليلة لله، مستجيبة لأمر الله، فوقف أمام البحر فلما قال له بنو إسرائيل: إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ [الشعراء:61] قال واليقين معمور به قلبه ومليءٌ به فؤاده: قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ [الشعراء:62] ، كلا؛ لا أُدرك ولا أُهان ومعي الواحد الديان، ففي طرفة عين تنزلت أوامر الله أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ [الشعراء:63] وإذا بتلك الأمواج المتلاطمة العظيمة تنقلب في طرفة عين إلى أرض يابسة، وإذا به على أرض لا يخاف دركاً فيها ولا يخشى، قال الله عز وجل: قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ * قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ * فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ [الشعراء:61-63] ، سبحان الله! بحر عظيم؛ وفي طرفة عين تنقلب أمواجه إلى صفحة لا يجد فيها رذاذ الماء، ويضرب لهذه الأمة المستضعفة الموقنة بالله جل وعلا طريقاً في ذلك البحر لا يخاف دركاً ولا يخشى، كل ذلك باليقين بالله.*




*سار الصالحون على نهج الأنبياء*، واتبع آثارهم عباد الله المهتدون، فما نزلت بهم خطوب، ولا أحاطت بهم كروب، إلا عاذوا بالله علام الغيوب، والمؤمن في كل زمان ومكان يحتاج إلى هذا اليقين بالله، تحتاجه إذا عظمت منك الذنوب، وعظمت منك الإساءة في حق الله، تحتاجه وأنت مع أهلك وولدك، وتحتاجه وأنت مع عدوك، وصديقك، ولذلك كان لزاماً على كل من يحب الله أن لا يمسي ويصبح وفي قلبه غير الله، وإذا أراد الله أن يحبك وأن يصطفيك ويجتبيك ألهمك أن يكون قلبك متعلقاً به جل جلاله، إذا أردت أن يحبك الله كمال المحبة، فلا تمسينّ ولا تصبحنّ وفي قلبك غير الله وحده، تدور أحزانك وتدور أفراحك مع الله، وجميع شُعب قلبك منيبة إليه، فكم في عباد الله من أناس ملئوا قلوبهم بحب الله واليقين به، فكان الله معهم، ومن ذكر الله ذكره الله، ومن ذكره الله فالأمن له كل الأمن.*

----------


## ربا

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك

----------

